# plant stems keep falling over



## skullcandy (May 31, 2013)

I got a plant that started to do a little stretching in the past couple weeks not much but now some of the branches on top are falling over they don't snap but since I they in single bucket bubblers I have no where to stick stacks to hold them up. any suggestions there In a grow tent .


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2013)

I use garden clips then attach with string to the ceiling of my tent, when needed.


----------



## skullcandy (May 31, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I use garden clips then attach with string to the ceiling of my tent, when needed.



whats a garden clip


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2013)

plantlightinghydroponics.com/terracotta-mega-25mm-twine-clips-100-pack-p-3322.html


----------



## skullcandy (May 31, 2013)

they look like stem cuffs marijuana bondage wow


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 31, 2013)

Cant you use something like a shish-ka-bob stick and stick it in whatever medium you are using?

I use tomato cages on larger plants that do not want to stand up.  The just sit on the top of the bucket or tote.


----------



## stevetberry (May 31, 2013)

I use the wire ties that come in a roll that can be cut to help with any limb problems.  Once my plants are sexually mature I put a cloth trellis up at the height that they are at that time.  Once they grow through the first trellis I put up another trellis that the big buds grow through and all is stable.  

The only problem is that the plants are almost impossible to move once they grow through the first trellis but this has never been a problem for me.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 31, 2013)

I still use those green bamboo sticks they sell everywhere.

Oh tried velcro last year for reusable ties  too!


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 31, 2013)

My tents used to look like caves with long green wire tie stalagtites hanging down from the tent rigging to hold up the thick green bud stalagmites. I still use it quite a bit but I also build scrog fence and keep mine under in what begins as a scrog but ends up as much as a tall bud stem support


----------



## kal el (May 31, 2013)

Do you have a fan blowing on your plants?
That helps make branches stronger too.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2013)

Yeah,,but ya need to be using the fan from the getgo to make those babies stem strong. I have always used a fan on my seedlings and they have always had nice strong stems. They make lots of different types of supports for Veggies that will work on yur plants.


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 1, 2013)

I have had a fan on the plants since a week after sprouting, and I am looking for a way to tie from the top with string maybe or try and wrap a wire fence around them like the hempgoddess sugested those two methods sound most doable at the moment .


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2013)

Cool,THG knows what shes talking about. She has helped me many times.


----------

